# New Driver here does anyone...



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

...drive with CCW. Any need for it ever!

Just wondering?
Thanks.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you DD but I was talking about a completely different subject.
The lack of any response is pretty telling, think I got my answer.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Concealed carry weapon? I don't think lyft/uber will allow it. Also check your state laws


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bob White said:


> ...drive with CCW. Any need for it ever!
> 
> Just wondering?
> Thanks.


Going the CCW route is a shitload of bad waiting to happen. Not a good plan. Going the dual lens dashcam route is a better use of resources.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

24/7 never had a need while doing Uber specifically. I've shot up some dudes on crotch rockets when I was younger but they were asking for it. That's was sort of a fire into crowd and drive away situation, ya know.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Lyft specifically does not "allow" it. In other words, it's their policy regardless if carrying is legal for you or not. You can find it at Lyft: Weapons Policy. I love how they say that Lyft "reserves sole judgement on what constitutes a "weapon"." From Merriam-Webster online...a weapon is "something (such as a gun, knife, club, or bomb) that is used for fighting or attacking someone or for defending yourself when someone is attacking you." Example aside, anything I use to defend myself is a weapon, so Lyft is telling you that you can't defend yourself without risk of being "removed from the platform." I'm being facetious, of course, but Lyft really should stay out of it and go with the "whatever's legal in your state" stance.

Uber's contract doesn't mentioned the subject, but I can only guess that they're not a fan of the idea.. Why...they're not in favor of anything that provides protections, whether physical, medical, or financial, to their IC driver-partners.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

– Cam. Keeps them in line to begin with, and gives you proof if you need it after the fact


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Concealed carry weapon? I don't think lyft/uber will allow it. Also check your state laws


Lyft forbids it. Uber says local laws apply. But whether legal or not and regardless of uber and Lyft policy if you need it that's the least of your worries.

Or as we say here: "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> - Cam. Keeps them in line to begin with, and gives you proof if you need it after the fact


Yeah, and they're easy to install and not expensive at all.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Lyft forbids it. Uber says local laws apply. But whether legal or not and regardless of uber and Lyft policy if you need it that's the least of your worries.
> 
> Or as we say here: "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


Our saying here is, "Do you really want your fate judged by 12 people who weren't bright enough to figure out how to get out of jury duty?"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Our saying here is, "Do you really want your fate judged by 12 people who weren't bright enough to figure out how to get out of jury duty?"


still beats being dead


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> still beats being dead


In most cases, yes.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Will Uber give me a cleaning fee if I get a carjacker's brains all over my my upholstery?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Will Uber give me a cleaning fee if I get a carjacker's brains all over my my upholstery?


Yes, but Uber WILL NOT pay for the shattered window or bullet holes in the door panels. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. I found the policy a little while after I started this thread.
Where I am now is pretty safe (well that's open to interpretation).
I just moved back form ABQ if I were to drive there I would definitely Carry. 
Over there you'd have to worry about the cops as well as the occasional baddies! ;-)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bob White said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I found the policy a little while after I started this thread.
> Where I am now is pretty safe (well that's open to interpretation).
> I just moved back form ABQ if I were to drive there I would definitely Carry.
> Over there you'd have to worry about the cops as well as the occasional baddies! ;-)


Even Walter White carried a piece in ABQ. And when science teachers start packing heat...


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

..or making meth


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> ..or making meth


POST # 17 /TimFromMA :.............+1!
Hearty chortle.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Will Uber give me a cleaning fee if I get a carjacker's brains all over my my upholstery?


"Thank you for reaching out.
Phase one and two you will have to collect a cleaning fee yourself.
Uber will charge family of paxjacker a cleanup fee under such circumstances if the brain letting occurred during phase three and it's not too much of a pain in the ass. Please note, Uber this fee is contingent upon you explaining how the **** you blew the brains out of a man sitting directly behind you, because we still haven't given up trying to **** you after all and we were planning on coming from that direction and that's a damn good trick."

I think I found that quote on the forum "Shit I made up having heard a CSR tell me so, that wasn't "Thanks for reaching out""


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

There was another post by TLC a few days back. Consensus was it is stupid. Read "In the gravest extreme" Book written by a cop about what happens to you if you shoot someone. It ruins your life. Carry a large flashlight and a C2 civilian Taser if you are scared. Pepper spray is no good inside a car. You get as much as the bad guy.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

If I can, I will. in the event of choosing between life and driving for rideshare, it's an easy choice.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

It's illegal for a civilian to own a taser in MA.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Lyft specifically does not "allow" it. In other words, it's their policy regardless if carrying is legal for you or not. You can find it at Lyft: Weapons Policy. I love how they say that Lyft "reserves sole judgement on what constitutes a "weapon"." From Merriam-Webster online...a weapon is "something (such as a gun, knife, club, or bomb) that is used for fighting or attacking someone or for defending yourself when someone is attacking you." Example aside, anything I use to defend myself is a weapon, so Lyft is telling you that you can't defend yourself without risk of being "removed from the platform." I'm being facetious, of course, but Lyft really should stay out of it and go with the "whatever's legal in your state" stance.
> 
> Uber's contract doesn't mentioned the subject, but I can only guess that they're not a fan of the idea.. Why...they're not in favor of anything that provides protections, whether physical, medical, or financial, to their IC driver-partners.


On the other hand, if a prospective driver does not agree with Lyft's policy, that person can exercise his/her right not to drive for Lyft.


----------

